# Cichlids in a planted tank



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm getting a few African Cichlids today all very small...I started a planted fresh water tank a few Months back and it's doing well. So I want to start another small tank with the Cichlids. Years ago I had a tank with them with fake plants before I got the salt water bug and now I back. My question is how well they do in a planted tank?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i think that most cichlids will eat or destroy any live plants...but it depends on the species that you get.
what species are you going to get?? i am planning to get a couple of cichlids for my 55 gallon


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what species they are off hand because I'm getting them from my sister-n-law. So I think I'm going to just set it up for now until I can find out what species they are.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

if it works...it works. update as soon as you can


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> I'm getting a few African Cichlids today all very small...I started a planted fresh water tank a few Months back and it's doing well. So I want to start another small tank with the Cichlids. Years ago I had a tank with them with fake plants before I got the salt water bug and now I back. My question is how well they do in a planted tank?


I agree they will eat destroy your plants.

there are some plante like anubia (i think) the plant eaters will leave alone but they are very slow growing and therefore it is very hard to get the tank balanced out.

One solution I to partition the tank into a small planted section and a large fish section. Or to run an external refugium for the plants.

I think there would be some kind of partition to that the viewer from the front could see the plants in the background but still protect those plants from the fish. On my 55g marine I just used eggcrate but that does hide the plants in back.


my .02


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

hello bob...how are your tanks doing??long time no talk


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrodriguez said:


> hello bob...how are your tanks doing??long time no talk


thanks.

the 20gfw and 55g marine on the back porch about a year ago had a power outage. I was out of town and both got down to 45 degrees. 

Other then that all the other (inside) tanks are fine. the 10g fw still had 20-30 guppies from the origin cycle trio back in 2002 for instance.

I'm building a new house so I think they will be taking a back seat and probably have to be taken down.

my .02


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

srry to hear about tour other tanks...at least you got something


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> I agree they will eat destroy your plants.
> 
> there are some plante like anubia (i think) the plant eaters will leave alone but they are very slow growing and therefore it is very hard to get the tank balanced out.
> 
> ...


As always Bob thank-you for your insight it was just an idea. I guess I'll have to come up with another theme.


----------

